# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Heb ik een depressie?

## LadyArtemis

Hallo mensen van dit forum,
dit is mijn eerste post...ik heb al wel veel andere topics gelezen met problemen van mensen die heel ernstig klinken. Wat ik zelf heb weet ik eigenlijk niet. dat ik mij al een half jaar zo nu en dan heel slecht voel weet ik wel. 

Toen een kennis die ik vrijwel elke dag zag zelfmoord pleegde begon het eigenlijk. ik had sindsdien elke nacht huilbuien, maar dacht dat wel normaal was omdat ik nou eenmaal verdrietig mocht zijn om zijn dood. maar het ging niet over en ook bij andere mensen slapen hielp niet. Niet dat ik het mijn vriendinnen liet merken hoor. Ik kan er niet tegen als mensen mijn verdriet zien. Ik ben meestal het vrolijke meisje en dat wil ik graag zo houden. Ik begon 's nachts ook heel veel na te denkn en te piekeren, ik ben vaak erg bang om mensen van wie ik heel erg houd te verliezen, ook zie ik het nut van het leven niet meer in. Dit heb ik vrij lang voor mezelf kunnen houden maar aan het einde van deze zomer kwam het er allemaal uit. Een hele goede vriend van mij en mij beste vriendin weten nu ongeveer hoe ik mij voel. En hoe ik mij voel? Tja, nutteloos, bijna nooit ergens zin in, ik denk er elke dag wel aan hoe het zou zijn om dood te zijn. Maar echt zelfmoord plegen zou ik denk ik niet kunnen. dat kan ook komen doordat het nu weer even wat beter met me gaat. maar ik heb soms momenten dat ik het echt helemaal gehad heb met alles

Ik drink vrij veel als ik uitga en sinds kort blow en rook ik ook wel eens.Omdat ik me dan rustig en blij voel. Mijn ouders weten dit deels wel en mijn moeder vroeg mij hoe ik zo dom zou kunnen zijn om te gaan roken, ik wist immers toch wat de gevolgen daarvan zijn? Dat de ongezondheid van roken mij niks boeide omdat ik toch geen zin had om oud te worden kon ik haar niet zeggen. ik wil niet dat mensen zich zorgen om mij maken. Ik weet niet eens of het wel nodig is. Misschien heb ik niet eens zulke grote problemen....... dat is tenminste wat ik vind. Zeggen jullie maar wat jullie erover denken.

Ik ben trouwens 16.

liefs aan iedereen die dit leest  :Wink:

----------


## Nikky278

Hoihoi,

heb je er al eens aan gedacht om met iemand te gaan praten...? Maatschappelijk werk, of een psycholoog? Want als je het mij vraagt, klinkt het als iets van een depressie. Moeite om de dood van je vriend te verwerken... 
Ik ben uiteraard geen deskundige en kan er dus naast zitten, maar het lijkt mij verstandig om in ieder geval contact op te nemen met je huisarts. Die kan je doorverwijzen. Dan kun je van je af praten en je ware gevoelens en gedachten uiten. Dat kan al een hoop schelen...
Kijk uit met het blowen en drinken. Als je daarvan afhankelijk wordt, krijg je er alleen maar meer problemen bij.

Succes!

Xx Nikky.

----------


## freaky_sandje

Hey, 

Het is inderdaad mss een goed idee om er bijvoorbeeld met een psycholoog over te praten, zo ontdek je misschien de reden van wat er in je omgaat. Ikzelf ga bijna 2 jaar naar de psycholoog en het kan heel wat dingen ophelderen. Ik ben ook iemand die mijn verdriet niet graag wil laten zien aan anderen. Nu kan ik er mee terecht bij de psycholoog, zonder dat de mensen die ik graag zie alles hoeven te weten. Ik herken wel iets van je verhaal. Heb zelf vaak het gevoel dat alles nutteloos is en heb in niets zin. En net zoals jij denk ik vaak aan de dood maar zou zelfmoord niets voor me zijn. Het is belangrijk dat je er met iemand over kan praten, ofwel met een goeie vriend ofwel professionele hulp. 
Veel succes 

gr sandra

----------


## LadyArtemis

Bedankt voor jullie lieve reacties !
Ik ben nog aan het nadenken wat ik zal doen. Maar ik heb iig al een goede vriend gevonden waarmee ik kan praten en die me in de gaten houd als het slecht gaat. Maar zoals Sandra al zegt wil ik liever niet dat de mensen waar ik veel om geef weten hoe slecht ik me soms voel. En tegelijkertijd wil ik ook eerlijk tegen ze zijn en open kaart met ze spelen  :Confused:  Dus daar ben ik nog niet helemaal over uit.....

gr. Artemis

----------

